# How to attach plastic vent to brick?



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't see any problem drilling into the brick. Use the shortest and thinnest Tapcon (or other suitable fastener) you can get - you're not anchoring a ship. I'd caulk around the edge as well.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I recently used Liquid Nails *Fuze*it!* to do just this task.


It worked great. Be careful how much you use, and where it goes, though.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

ktkelly said:


> I recently used Liquid Nails *Fuze*it!* to do just this task.
> 
> 
> It worked great. Be careful how much you use, and where it goes, though.


I thought about using Liquid Nails, but I was afraid I'd never get it off the brick if/when I need to replace this vent down the line.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Just screw it to the brick, this is not structural, so it will hold fine.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*can't believe someone made a f'n video,,, figures they're from nj where more people own sump pumps than they do lawnmowers*


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Drill the brick, use plastic or lead anchors or even a wood match stick and the correct size screw.


Tapcons often can't cut the threads in brick and can fracture it if close to an edge.


----------

